# Tsuru headlight kits



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

HI all,I need to find Tsuru headlight kits.But don't know where can find it.If who where can buy it please email me.

Thank.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

This topic has been beaten to death here.

http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?s=


----------



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

THANK !!!


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

sr20development has them for $350. and the tail lights for $150 they're an awesome shop. give'em a call. my car's there right now getting a det swap. =)


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

i will sell you my old us spec ones thats are cracked..hhah


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

FBilly said:


> *HI all,I need to find Tsuru headlight kits.But don't know where can find it.If who where can buy it please email me.
> 
> Thank. *


Also Mossy Nissan in Oceanside, CA sells them. Go to: www.mossyperformance.com


----------



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

Thank all help me.

THANK.


----------



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

Sorry, I post again.Where can find used Tsuru headlight kits. And who have old one to sell for me. Please send email to me.

Thank so much.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Where are you from?


----------



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

I come from Hong Kong. You can ship by surface mail to me.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I'm not sending anything myself, but it helps if we know where you are.

You're probably going to have a hard time finding used ones in good condition. Mossy Nissan is the US source of these, but they originally come from Mexico. If you want to cut out the middleman, why not contact Niassan Mexico or a Mexican Dealer?

http://www.nissan.com.mx/home.html

It's in Spanish, but use of logic should point you in the right direction.


----------



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

But Tsuru headlight kits may be is after market?

can find in Nissan web site ?


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey FBilly go to http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december01/headlights.shtml
all the information you need is there complete with installation instructions


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Samk, was checking out the sr20development website but could not find a picture of the tail lights. have you had yours done,if so do you have any pics? 
Let me know how the swap goes. I am getting mine done in the next 2 months, I know the motor is 205 horses and 203 torque, stock. Do you plan on doing any extra stuff? Maybe i can get afew ideas from you. So far i plan on going with an aftermarket inter cooler. Holler!


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

hey se-r owner. i don't have the tsuru light kits on my car. i dont plan on doing it. i like the classic look. i have jdm headlights, corner lights, and side markers though. sr20development must've taken the pictures off their site. browse around, it shouldn't be that hard to find. about the swap...you can safely boost up to 10 pounds. i got a greddy boost control and a greddy turbo timer. the debate of safe boost range is from about 10-12. sr20development makes custom downpipes and front mount intercooler kits. i got a front mount and it has minimal cutting of the bumper...you can't see that any of it was cut from the outside. but this is getting a bit long. haha...so email me if you have any questions about the swap. [email protected]


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

SE-R owner said:


> *could not find a picture of the tail lights. have you had yours done,if so do you have any pics?
> *


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

Samk, thanks for the info. Will be trying to get the motor to atleast 230. Will email you if i have any more questions.
UpChuck, thanks for the pic. I think i will pass on those, i think i will smoke them instead. By the way, how do you insert pics?


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

have you seen the tsuru kit for the front end? it looks pretty nice.


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

I have the front end kit along with the xenon body kit. As soon as i figure how to insert pictures, i will post a few.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

FBilly said:


> *But Tsuru headlight kits may be is after market? can find in Nissan web site ? *


The Tsuru headlights are Mexican OEM. They were developed and produced by Hella and are sold only in Mexico. Their website is: http://www.nissantsuru.com.mx You are better off buying from the businesses listed on this thread unless you are down in Mexico.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

I sell them for $325.00 shipped in the USA.


----------

